# Cricket infected with Parasitic Gordian worm commiting suicide



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Crazy Video-->> 
Gordian worm live inside crickets for long periods, feeding on the cricket's diet. Once fully grown, they inject chemicals into the ... all » cricket's brain brainwashing it and forcing it to kill itself by jumping into the water. Once in water, the worm wriggles out of the writhing body and swims off in search of a mate. Article published in Apr 06 Nature magazine


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Crazy sh*t there Sir-









Does ne one happen to know what the chances would be of one finding one in a cricket at there lfs? I'm going to go and buy a sh*t load of them and through them in the water now and see what happens-Thats just fuckin nasty as far as I am concerned


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nasty isn't the word! That worm looks like it's 4 to 5 times as long as the crickets body







Cool vid though


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Yep. Seen that many times first hand. 
Crickets in central cali have these. And when you toss them in hot water they wiggle their way out. the most I ever found was 3 in one cricket.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Jeeez, Man thats just nasty...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

So does ne one know what happens if a cricket that is or has been infested with thee is fed to somethign else-Is this sh*t transferable or no-What do we really know about these guys!!!!

And once again that is just damn creepy!!!!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> So does ne one know what happens if a cricket that is or has been infested with thee is fed to somethign else-Is this sh*t transferable or no-What do we really know about these guys!!!!
> 
> And once again that is just damn creepy!!!!


Here's some info on these worms and a quote form the article " ... This internal parasite of insects does not harm humans, animals or plants." and a little more from the same article " ... Eggs are laid in long gelatinous strings where eggs may number in the millions. After hatching, some experts suggest that the larvae encyst on vegetation or other surfaces along the water's edge. Eventually, some of these cysts are ingested by hosts feeding on these items. The cyst degenerates in the digestive tract of the new host, and the larva burrows its way through the intestinal wall into the host's body cavity to continue its development. If ingested by an inappropriate host, the cyst may degenerate and then reencyst in the tissues of the host. If this inappropriate host is then ingested by a predator which is a host, the cyst may again disintegrate and continue its life cycle in this new host. Other researchers suggest that after the larva emerges from the egg, it penetrates the body wall of just about any animal, though normal development occurs only in suitable hosts ... "


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Red Eyes said:


> So does ne one know what happens if a cricket that is or has been infested with thee is fed to somethign else-Is this sh*t transferable or no-What do we really know about these guys!!!!
> 
> And once again that is just damn creepy!!!!


Here's some info on these worms and a quote form the article " ... This internal parasite of insects does not harm humans, animals or plants." and a little more from the same article " ... Eggs are laid in long gelatinous strings where eggs may number in the millions. After hatching, some experts suggest that the larvae encyst on vegetation or other surfaces along the water's edge. Eventually, some of these cysts are ingested by hosts feeding on these items. The cyst degenerates in the digestive tract of the new host, and the larva burrows its way through the intestinal wall into the host's body cavity to continue its development. If ingested by an inappropriate host, the cyst may degenerate and then reencyst in the tissues of the host. If this inappropriate host is then ingested by a predator which is a host, the cyst may again disintegrate and continue its life cycle in this new host. Other researchers suggest that after the larva emerges from the egg, it penetrates the body wall of just about any animal, though normal development occurs only in suitable hosts ... "
[/quote]

Thanks for that info sir-I will have to read the link after I get hme-Work comp wont open it up for me!!!! But it's greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

This type of behaviour induced by a parasite is seen in a VAST array of animals, including man......I highly recomend you all read the book Parasite Rex....it is a fascinating read and for those of you who neverhad the luxury of the creeping out you get from your first microbiology course...it will seriously disturb you.LOL and give you new appreciation for the level of interdependance ALL living things share with each other for the circle we call life to continue....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Alright lets put this into terms I can handle-will this sh*t hurt my frog when I recieve it-


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

LOL...no...I actually started laughing loud enough for my wife to ask what........


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats nasty ... how can something so long fit inside that crickets body?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Same way your intestines pack into your abdomen!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

makes sense


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CrocKeeper said:


> LOL...no...I actually started laughing loud enough for my wife to ask what........


Glad you enjoyed :rasp: Thanks for the response Crock :nod:


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

thats fuckin crazy... parasites are wicked


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

I read about those last year. I wonder what the chemical it produces is made of.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

thats freakin sick! imagine that coming out of a human.


----------

